# Great NJ puppy training classes



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

This is more South Jersey (West Berlin), so perhaps a bit too far way - but my parents used Wonder Dogs and Cooper was the best trained dog they ever had. (My Mom's own words - haha.)

WonderDogs First in South Jersey


----------



## HarleyRose (Dec 8, 2013)

ShadowGolden said:


> This is more South Jersey (West Berlin), so perhaps a bit too far way - but my parents used Wonder Dogs and Cooper was the best trained dog they ever had. (My Mom's own words - haha.)
> 
> WonderDogs First in South Jersey


haha thanks! I'll check them out!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The Mecca of Dog Training in NJ - Top Dog in Flanders, NJ Well worth the trip I promise you.

Top Dog Obedience School


----------



## HarleyRose (Dec 8, 2013)

AmbikaGR said:


> The Mecca of Dog Training in NJ - Top Dog in Flanders, NJ Well worth the trip I promise you.
> 
> Top Dog Obedience School


Thank you! I will check them out as well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yunish (Nov 4, 2007)

There is also Bayshore Dog Club in Eatontown, NJ. We had a great time taking beginner 1 and 2 there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I take chester to kellars canine academy in saddle brooke nj


----------

